# Some pictures from my band's show.



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 18, 2008)

check it foo'! 






















in the crowd next to my cutie. 


























this one's just plain evil.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 18, 2008)

WIN! 


Shawn rocks.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks psp.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome! 

Your singer looks beastly.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 19, 2008)

Great pics! Looks like you guys tore the place up!


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2008)

That's one big frontman.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesomeness 

That Jackson DKMGT is teh tits


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 20, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> Awesomeness
> 
> That Jackson DKMGT is teh tits




i fucking  that guitar. its seriously one of the best six strings i've ever played. and i've played/owned a _lot_ of six strings. 



Ivan said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Your singer looks beastly.



he's got a voice to match. 



Mattmc74 said:


> Great pics! Looks like you guys tore the place up!



thanks man. we definitely try our best to tear venues apart.


----------



## budda (Aug 20, 2008)

nice!

did you peep MY pics when i posted them? 

i see you chest-rock higher then i sometimes do. crazy sod.

is it bad that im just jealous of that shirt, 100x over? *sigh*


----------



## Groff (Aug 20, 2008)

Teh metulz!!!!



Cool pics!


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 21, 2008)

back off the unearth shirt justin!


----------



## jymellis (Aug 21, 2008)

i wanna see the singer jump off stage and get in the pit! awesome pics man!


jym


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 21, 2008)

jymellis said:


> i wanna see the singer jump off stage and get in the pit! awesome pics man!
> 
> 
> jym




i've seen ron (our singer) in a pit at a few shows before, and he fucking destroys people.


----------

